# ما هي كيفية عمل safety manual ؟



## شهاب الشريف (26 فبراير 2010)

أرجو المساعدة في كيفية عمل safety manual كامل لمنشأة تعمل في التصنيع والبناء.


وكيفية عمل safety management system للمنشأة مع توفير معلومات عن المكاتب الإستشارية المتخصصة في ذلك.


----------



## أبوسوزان (1 مارس 2010)

جيد


----------



## عمروصلاح (16 أبريل 2010)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t180727.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t78112.html


----------



## civilwalid (15 مايو 2010)

موضوع مميز


----------

